# Music (classical and non-classical) that you are Loving in the present!



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

This thread is inspired by my recent experience with both Gerard Grisey's - Les espaces acoustiques 
And XTC's - Skylarking 

Both of these works, one being classical and the other being alternative rock are both leaving a large impression on my at the moment, despite the large amount of music I listen to on a daily basis. 

So what I want to do here is not a 'currently listening' thread but a thread that we discuss music from multiple genres that are deeply effecting us throughout the month! 

(I understand the issue of this thread not having a proper location, so forgive me, I don't think there is another place to put it)


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

Tom Rosenthal. Just about everything by Tom Rosenthal.

And music by Dai Fujikura because for some reason my phone screwed up and won't play anything but Dai Fujikura today wtf


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Mostly classical as usual, now Handel is on stage.....listening his Alto giove in a loop  ombra mai fue as well


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

There are many pieces of music that I listen to repeatedly over approx. a month's time because they speak to me especially strong during that period. Meanwhile I listen to a great deal of other things one-four times for various reasons. Currently,

_Che Puro Ciel: The Rise of Classical Opera_, Bejun Mehta

Many pieces, but the first in particular C.W. Gluck, From _Orpheus and Euridice_, _Che Puro Ciel_--this piece casts a spell over you. It's delightful in the first sense of the word, "delicious". It is innocently pure and erotic at the same time:





I own the disc, but if you'd like to sample it:

https://www.amazon.com/Che-Puro-Cie...swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1464830254&sr=8-2

Barrington Pheloung, _Soundtrack to Lewis, Theme_. I'm a tremendous fan of the show and recently I've started watching 20-30 minutes of episodes while I eat dinner (via Amazon Video, but I also own all the DVDs), so I've gone back to playing the disc very frequently:



Alfred Schnittke, _Concerto for Piano and Orchestra_ I have several different recordings of this piece now but I still prefer one particular YouTube video. I will post both by favorite recording and the link to the video. I think this is one of the most amazing pieces of music I have EVER heard in my life and I believe it will become one of those great pieces of music "For All Humanity"--i.e., Brandenburg Concerti, Beethoven's Ninth, Mahler's 5th, etc......








Last, some World Music that I play *at least* twice each day:

Jose de la Tomasa (& Antonio Carrion) _Cante Flamenco_--The singer's (i.e., cantaor's) ability to express profound emotion so openly fascinates and exhilirates me!






:Xenakiboy: I hope this is what you had in mind.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Yep, music you not only like but *REALLY LOVE* in the present. I'm still on a high with Grisey and XTC at the moment but there is so much to discover, despite the years of music I discover every week! :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Currently my focus has been on Rossini's Barber of Seville opera and on Beethoven's nine symphonies.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

A list as long as my arm :tiphat:
But ...............I have to hear Renée Flemings voice each day.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Pugg said:


> A list as long as my arm :tiphat:


But you know that its not a favorites list (my list would also be VERY long), its music you are specifically drawn to at the present?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Xenakiboy said:


> But you know that its not a favorites list (my list would also be VERY long), its music you are specifically drawn to at the present?


I know you ask a valid question and I did give a valid answer, the only answer I can give: I can't listen to Don Carlo the whole day not because I don't want to but, because I like it to much, to be consumed more then once a week.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> I can't listen to Don Carlo the whole day not because I don't want to but, because I like it to much, to be consumed more then once a week.


This is very wise advice. I have a bad habit of taking an opera that is a new love of mine and loving it to death. Then I hardly will listen to it anymore. I have to develop some restraint. Maybe that is why I am spending so much time listening to symphonies the past week. Because I don't want to kill my love of Barber of Seville.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Florestan said:


> This is very wise advice. I have a bad habit of taking an opera that is a new love of mine and loving it to death. Then I hardly will listen to it anymore. I have to develop some restraint. Maybe that is why I am spending so much time listening to symphonies the past week. Because I don't want to kill my love of Barber of Seville.


I developed the same problem with Bartok when I was getting into classical, I listened to the same pieces 10x plus per day.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

At this point, I probably know nearly all of Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov's non-vocal/choral music to at least some extent, yet I still can't get enough of it. It just feels so natural and magical to me. There's so much great music out there that I've heard, but I always come back to R-K, and I never get tired of any of his music, not even _Flight of the Bumblebee_, haha.

Lately, I've been delving a little bit more into Schumann's piano music, some of it is just outstanding, and I feel I could gain a lot by exploring more of it. Sibelius is another composer I couldn't go without, his sound world is so unique and intriguing. His symphonies + VC are all terrific, I could explore his tone poems in a little more depth, but what I've heard I've enjoyed a lot.

None of these composers are at all new to me, but they're still among my favorites, and I rarely go a day without listening to at least one of them. There are some other composers that are newer to me that I like quite a bit, but I don't presently have anywhere near the interest in them than I do in the ones I mentioned. Continuing to listen though!


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

For the last two years I have been delving into the surprisingly large field of Scandinavian composers and have yet to run out. Hamerick has been my latest discovery (Symphonies 5 and 6, Dausgaard, DaCapo)


----------

